# Bitey polecat



## Daphnepolecat (Sep 7, 2020)

Hey, I am a first time ferret owner and my partner got us a polecat in march this year. Due to me working from home she has really bonded with me but she bites everyone else and draws blood each time. My partner it's happened 5x and he is scared to try anymore. She's had to go to a pet boarder 2x when I have gone away for the weekend as he doesn't feel safe having her out of the cage as she locks on when she bites him. (we let her out the cage all day and she goes in at nighttime).

The pet boarder noticed that she sulks when she is in her hutch and she also bit her badly both times she has been in there.

I've been advised by the person I bought her off that polecats are more bitey and that getting another will help and that she will 'be right in time' but I feel like there must be something I can do.

Any advice or help would be much appreciated, I'm just trying to give her the best life possible and she's absolutely lovely with me! Just want her to be good with other people too.


----------

